# Danbury Joy - or 5 weeks in a panel van. Norway and Sweden



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Having recounted all the woes, see this forum, of the teething troubles in SallyTrafic we have just returned from 5 weeks in Sweden and Norway where everything worked without any problem. 

The leading facts 

31 nights in the van 
11 in campsites 20 free camping 
Most northerly: NordKapp 
Highest mountain pass: 1,434 metres (Jotenheimen)
Longest tunnel: 25km Deepest 265m. 
Best example of the power of the Renault 2.5 diesel: got it into 4th between hairpin 2 and 3 on the Trollstiggen R65
Sunniest day: Sala in Sweden also best campsite. 
Best day: When we did Trollveggen, TrollStiggen and Dalsnibba in the one day which are all tourist hotspots (we had been to Gerainger fjord before so drove straight through). 
Best wildcamp: by the side of the lake Eikedalsval within site of N Europes highest waterfall Mardalsfossen) with a great sunset ie the sun went behind the mountains and for company? some sheep and three badgers. Second was in N Sweden when a mother and baby reindeer visited us at breakfast time.
Biggest WOW: when the clouds rolled back at NordKapp we wore shorts and sunglasses at 2am local time.
Road Miles 5500, Fuel consumption just over 35 mpg (36 if you ignore UK driving) Cost about £2,500 including breakdown insurance and souvenirs 
It was daylight all the time once we left UK.

Would we go back? - plans are already afoot for 2008.

Best regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting that, Frank. It sounds like you had a great time. I think we should put it on our "to do" list when we get chance.

Glad SallyTraffic was good to you, and enabled your fantastic holiday. Any pictures? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Frank

Sounds like you had a great time and Sally behaved herself :wink: 
This is one of our "must do" destinations, thanks for the report and welcome back


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One last fact about our trip. Of the 4750 miles in Norway Finland and Sweden no less than 165miles (265km) were in tunnels! There were lots of little tunnels and some new ones not on our maps yet so that is a conservative figure I guess the total to be nearer 200 miles nearly all were illuminated so I guess less than 1 mile was driven in darkness.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a quick link to some photos of the trip

>>Norway and Sweden 1<<

From there you can browse to the other set or

>>Click here<<

Enjoy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing photos, Frank!

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

105 hits on my photos since 8pm good old MHF 

Regards Frank


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great sallytraffic also have just been enjoying your france blog Gerald and Annie, great read!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ruthiebabe said:


> Great sallytraffic also have just been enjoying your france blog Gerald and Annie, great read!


Thanks, Ruth. I love reading of other people's adventures, and seeing the photos.

Gerald


----------

